# Shortcuts



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Is there a way to make a shortcut to just the call log? Can someone please tell me how. I have around 200 contacts and it would be much easier for me to just open the call log to return calls from the log rather than having to look up the contact. I would greatly appreciate any help with this.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think your stuck with the two click method, since that's a tab within the phone app.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just checked the market...there's an app called Call History that will do what you want.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> Just checked the market...there's an app called Call History that will do what you want.
> 
> Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


Thank you.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

also check out anycut it's not exactly user friendly but will most likely get the job done for you.


----------

